# Line Question



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Fixing to Rig up my "new rod" (thanks to the crackheads who stole my other ones out of my garage)

And wondering if I should stick with 8-10 lb mono like berkley Big Game or bite the bullet and do power-pro or some other braid type.

Thanks Mike

p.s if i go braid I need to put mono on first like 50 yrds or so then splice the braid in?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd go with the power pro i love it! you can throw further and if your fishing around structure than it will definatly help. Ican't count how many times on one hand that I would have lost a fish if i didn't have power pro!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok well ive never tryed braid before...so seems like a good time.

How much mono backing should i put on and what # test

also any tips on splicing it together or anything else i should know about braid?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with eric. Tried it and loved it. I liked it a lot more than the power pro that I tried before and then cut off because of so many knots. Haven't had a knot yet with the spiderwire ultra cast. Been using it for about 3 months.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input ill spool it up tonight!


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

> *ericholstman (4/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > Use about 40-50 yds of 8-10#backing, just cover the spool a few times. 10-15# Ultracast will do nicely for you. I use a no name knot that I like, but I think what they call an Albright or a Blood Knot will work fine.
> ...


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

This is the knot I like to use for the braid to mono connection: http://www.stripersonline.com/...shtml. It is similar to the no name knot.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

The best knot I have found for tying braid to mono is the albright. I would stick with that when your rigging up.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually let Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle spool my mono from their bulk spools. It was always quick, easy, and inexpensive. Do they spool invisi-braidfor you also?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Uni to Uni again! If you dont like the braid, I would go with 8-10lb Sufix Promix or Seige


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Another vote for uni to uni!!!!

George


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks guys the Albright worked great and was easy to tie :bowdown


----------

